# Leaving Dempsey parents with fry?



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

On a previous post I asked about food for fry(my fry died when I removed parents and feed them myself).I was advised to try and leave fry with parents.Thats understood,but what are the chances parents will eat fry?


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

from my experience it will take quite awhile for the fry to develop into self feeding machines. hikari fry food is wat i use. i take minor amounts and suck it up into a plastic "syringe" (like for ear infections kinda) then i just inject food to where-ever the babies are. the parents also may be rusty on raising kids. you should have a better survival rate as u keep going. CA/SA should be pretty protective of the babies either way. Last thing. make sure ur filter intake is covered up. i suggest tightly stretching some nylon pantyhose over it. works for me most of the time. (the tighter the better) GL to you sir!


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

The Hikari fry food is what I used to feed my fry.I would put a small amount in a dixie cup full of tank water.Then used a turkey baster to inject food to where the fry were.Anyway,next time I think I'll leave parents with fry.Got to be better than what I just went through.


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

I missed your original post the first time so I went back to read it and you have a gold gene/blue gene dempseys that had fry? I'm trying to breed EBJDs too and from everything that I've read, unless you feed live baby brine shrimp the fry won't survive.

Same thing with leaving them with the parents, the ebjd fry won't survive. You need to take the fry from the parents and feed them live BBS. Then when they get to a size where you can differentiate the blues and golds, you have to separate the blues from the regular blue gene and gold gene JD or they will out compete them for food.


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes,that was me with the gold gene/blue gene dempsey fry.I tried frozen bbs,rotifers,some substitute for bbs(ordered online,orange in color,came in a very small jar)and hikari fry food.Never really saw any of the fry eating any of that food.Just thought when they get hungry enough they will eat the food I gave them.Boy was I wrong.I was looking for an easier way to supply them with food other than live bbs.To me,it seemed like a ton of work to have a constant supply of live bbs.At this time I still dont know what to do when they breed again.Leave the fry with the parents or remove the fry and try feeding live bbs.Just wish there was an easier way to obtain live bbs.


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Live BBS can be a pain, I actually use this in my fry tank and I find it works pretty well and saves you some of the hassle.

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/p ... atid=10692

Just add the BBS eggs and when they hatch, they swim out into the tank by themselves. It clogs every 2 days or so but then you just take it out, rinse it, add it back to the tank, add salt and eggs and the next day you have live BBS again.


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks jason.Would you advise to remove eggs or newly hatched fry from parents and feed the live bbs?Or leave fry with parents for a few weeks then separate?


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

From everything I've read, EBJD fry won't survive with the parents either. I would pull them once they become free swimming.


----------

